# cpu overvoltage error???????????????????????????



## batchmister1 (Oct 29, 2008)

cpu overvoltage error???????????????????????????
I keep getting "cpu overvoltage error" upon start-up.

The other error I get is: "The g400D display driver has stopped working normally save your work and reboot the system to restore full functionality. Next time you reboot the machine a dialog will be displayed giving you a chance to upload data about this Microsoft failure.

The 2nd message comes after the number of colors on the screen is lowered and the icons get bigger.

What do I do?


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Have you overclocked the system? If so, reset the CMOS by popping the battery out for about 15 mins. Then putting it back in.


----------



## batchmister1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Jtsou said:


> Have you overclocked the system? If so, reset the CMOS by popping the battery out for about 15 mins. Then putting it back in.


I have received overclocking messages. I am prompted to press F1 to continue. 

Messing with the battery sounds risky. Are you sure it will work?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual


----------

